# Morels are out in Middle Tennessee!



## Marla (Apr 4, 2017)

Went out for a short time to my favorite spot yesterday and found 17 morels. Going back out tonight to hunt for more. So excited to find them after not finding any last year. It's what's for dinner tonight! Yummy!


----------



## New2morels (Apr 13, 2017)

Looks good any tips for a rookie.


----------



## Mushroom_Madness (Apr 18, 2017)

Jealous!!! I'm near Gatlinburg! No luck yet!


----------



## John1965 (Apr 6, 2017)

So went out and checked my original spots and found a straggler or two, then yesterday I remembered a few old apple trees in a fence row and gave it a shot....shock and sadness... i found 7 huge yellows but they were laying over flat and one was even growing on a limb out of an old knot, very interesting. I broke them up and spread them about hoping for more next time. Today I expanded my search and learned to look up not just down. See a dead or dying tree in a shady area go investigate, and I found 9 very large yellows and just ran out of time. Also found some Squawroot, also known as Cancer root.. Conopholia Americana interesting a non photosenthesizing parasitic plant and they were under Red Oaks and edible.


----------



## John1965 (Apr 6, 2017)

New2morels said:


> Looks good any tips for a rookie.


Moist areas, not soggy, shady more than sun and trees that are low in Tannins, usually not nut bearing trees and not evergreens. If you find a tree that has some look for other trees "volunteers" that have come up or spawned the one you found them under. I found these on higher elevation near a spring. I have yet to find any under poplar trees and others seem to find them there. Personally I think its a combination.. tall trees, shady with water near or a damp area non nut bearing ( so far with me) dead elms and I check around all Sycamores still. May apples, ferns and other mushrooms even if old or holdovers..lets me know that decaying material is around. Good luck. Let us know what you find or don't. Oh I love walking down a wet stream, you get to see the banks and you get a better vantage looking up a hill than down.


----------

